# I wanted to correct some of my mistakes but...



## thedriver51

я не знаю какие правильные предложении

я хотел исправлять некоторые из моих ошибк ,но вы знаете когда вы нажимаете кнопку "Enter" вы не можете исправлять ваши комментарии или ваших ошибк

Или

 я хотел исправлять некоторые свои ошибки,но вы знаете когда вы нажимаете кнопку "Enter" вы не можете исправлять ваши комментарии или ваши ошибки

i wanted to say ( i wanted to correct some of my mistakes but you know when you press "Enter" the button ,you can't correct your comments " )
последний вопрос :

когда я должен испульзовать из c" некоторые"  и  некоторые
i think you may not understand my question .i want to know when i can use из with некоторые and when i use некоторые without из because it is a problem because sometimes i use некоторые из then i got correction which says only некоторые

I hope you can help me with this and thanks for reading my post


----------



## gvozd

Некоторые *из* моих ошиб*ок. *(некоторые+из+Genitive case) Некоторые мои ошибк*и. *(некоторые without из+Nominative case)

Sorry but I can't correct your phrase because I don't understand its meaning clearly.


----------



## thedriver51

so both of these 2 sentences means the same 
Некоторые *из* моих ошиб*ок
*Некоторые мои ошибк*и*


----------



## gvozd

thedriver51 said:


> so both of these 2 sentences means the same
> Некоторые *из* моих ошиб*ок
> *Некоторые мои ошибк*и*



In this particular case, некоторые из моих ошибок won't work. If you say

Я хочу исправить некоторые из моих ошибок - this means the following. For example, you have made 8 mistakes. The phrase implies that you want to correct 5 mistakes (again, at random). So you don't want to correct the rest (3 mistakes). I think this doesn't make sense.

Я хочу исправить некоторые мои ошибки sounds good.


----------



## viesis

thedriver51 said:


> .i want to know when i can use из with некоторые and when i use некоторые without из because it is a problem because sometimes i use некоторые из then i got correction which says only некоторые


The difference is the same as between "some of my mistakes" and "some my mistakes" in English.
So 
"некоторые *из* моих ошиб*ок*" = "some *of* my mistakes"
"некоторые мои ошибк*и*" = "some my mistakes"

I don't like "некоторые из моих ошибок", because in sounds awkward in Russian. But it's only my opinion.


----------



## thedriver51

gvozd said:


> In this particular case, некоторые из моих ошибок won't work. If you say
> 
> Я хочу исправить некоторые из моих ошибок - this means the following. For example, you have made 8 mistakes. The phrase implies that you want to correct 5 mistakes (again, at random). So you don't want to correct the rest (3 mistakes). I think this doesn't make sense.
> 
> Я хочу исправить некоторые мои ошибки sounds good.



Thanks alot for your helping and explanation


----------



## thedriver51

viesis said:


> The difference is the same as between "some of my mistakes" and "some my mistakes" in English.
> So
> "некоторые *из* моих ошиб*ок*" = "some *of* my mistakes"
> "некоторые мои ошибк*и*" = "some my mistakes"
> 
> I don't like "некоторые из моих ошибок", because in sounds awkward in Russian. But it's only my opinion.



thanks alot .your explanation really helped me and it was so great .this problem would drive me crazy but thanks to you and all other friends here who love to help


----------



## Manuel Lucero

the correct sentence would be "я хотел исправить некоторые свои ошибки, но (как) вы знаете, когда вы нажимаете клавишу "Enter", вы не можете изменить ваши комментарии."


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> In this particular case, некоторые из моих ошибок won't work. If you say
> 
> Я хочу исправить некоторые из моих ошибок - this means the following. For example, you have made 8 mistakes. The phrase implies that you want to correct 5 mistakes (again, at random). So you don't want to correct the rest (3 mistakes). I think this doesn't make sense.
> 
> Я хочу исправить некоторые мои ошибки sounds good.



As long as we have "*Я*" here, it has to be "*свои*", and not "*мои*".


----------



## morzh

Manuel Lucero said:


> the correct sentence would be "я хотел исправить некоторые свои ошибки, но (как) вы знаете, когда вы нажимаете клавишу "Enter", вы не можете изменить ваши комментарии."



Звучит немножечко тяжело.
Возможно оттого, что времена в "когда вы нажимаете клавишу "Enter"" и в "вы не можете изменить ваши комментарии." несогласованьi.

Я бы сказал, "после того, как вы нажмете клавишу "Enter", вы уже не можете изменить ваши комментарии." Ну или как-то так. В разговоре етого можно не заметить, но в письменном виде очень бросается в глаза.


----------



## Syline

I don't like iteration of "вы". 
I'd say: Я хотел исправить некоторые свои ошибки, но как вы знаете, когда нажмешь "Enter", уже нельзя изменить свои комментарии.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> As long as we have "*Я*" here, it has to be "*свои*", and not "*мои*".



Што, прастите?  http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?env=alpha&mycorp=&mysent=&mysize=&mysentsize=&dpp=&spp=&spd=&text=lexform&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%FF%20%EC%EE%E8&p=1



> Я пойду в твои поля Дивиться на светы чудесные; Здесь проживу *я мои *годы И до скончания дней моих. [Н. К. Рерих. Сердце Азии (1929)]





> O скоро ли перенесу *я мои *пенаты в деревню — поля, сад, крестьяне, книги: труды поэтические — семья, любовь, etc. [Григорий Кружков. 1. Пушкин как озерный поэт // «Дружба народов», 1999]





> *Я мои *дома люблю, и они меня любят. [Сергей Юрский. Почем в Париже картошка? (1991)]





> Даром, что ли, ни свет ни заря, я ― работница несчастная, подымаюсь, да до вечера ступу мочалю? Даром *я мои *силушки трачу? Что ж ― помирать нам, безлошадным, таперь из-за тебя, из-за бесспинного? [Николай Огнев. Щи республики (1923)


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Што, прастите?  http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....gging&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%FF%20%EC%EE%E8&p=1



Гвоздь,

Ресурс етот вообще, по-моему, призван находить примерьi употребления без анализа их правомочности. Ссъiлки на вторитетьi здес так же малоуместньi - мьi ведь не о стилистике говорим, а о грамматике.
Ваши примеръi совершенно не все "в кассу": если "я" и "мои"  - перечисление, то здесь - совсем другое.

"Нет, наоборот, я, мои бывшие,..."
"в котором находились я, мои друзья и знакомые"
"Что я, мои близкие, другие люди, с которыми "

Остальнъiе примеръi - хорошо бъi обсудить, но я уверен, многие из них будут признанъi ошибочнъiми.

Далее, там, где по идее должно бьiть "свой", может применяться "мой", если контекст таков, что возникает двусмьiсленность (непонятно, к кому относится притяжательное "свой"):

Пример из "Грамотьi"
- Я попросил ее отдать свою тетрадь.

Здесь возникает двусмъiсленность, и требуется либо "ее", либо "мою", несмотря на наличие субъекта.

Если же я говорю:

- Я пришел со своим спальньиМ мешком

то  здесь "моим" будет ошибкой.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Остальнъiе примеръi - хорошо бъi обсудить, но я уверен, многие из них будут признанъi ошибочнъiми.


Только не в моих глазах. Более того, я не принял бы использование "свои" в тех примерах.


morzh said:


> Далее, там, где по идее должно бьiть "свой", может применяться "мой", если контекст таков, что возникает двусмьiсленность (непонятно, к кому относится притяжательное "свой"):
> 
> Пример из "Грамотьi"
> - Я попросил ее отдать свою тетрадь.
> 
> Здесь возникает двусмъiсленность, и требуется либо "ее", либо "мою", несмотря на наличие субъекта.


Никакой двухсмысленности не вижу. Я совершенно ясно понимаю, что товарищ попросил девушку отдать ему её тетрадь (хотя, может, и не девушку -- эта мысль приходит уже потом).


morzh said:


> Если же я говорю:
> 
> - Я пришел со своим спальньиМ мешком
> 
> то  здесь "моим" будет ошибкой.


Разумеется. "Моим" здесь попросту не увязывалось бы с темой сообщения. Ну кому какое дело, что это за мешок -- мой, твой или чей-нибудь ещё! Главное, что он собственный, принадлежит говорящему, и, следовательно, говорящий не будет просить о мешке товарищей.

Но по какой-то причине фраза "я исправил некоторые из моих ошибок" ошибочной не является и просто имеет свой оттенок значения по сравнению с "я исправил некоторые из своих ошибок" (хотя "я исправил некоторые свои ошибки" звучит, конечно, лучше, чем "я исправил некоторые мои ошибки" -- на мой взгляд, по причине, изложенной выше). Грамматику трудно формализовать в иных случаях, и когда разные возможности сказать одно и то же пересекаются, получаем дикий компот взаимных влияний. Вспомните хотя бы примеры с использованием/неиспользованием кратких прилагательных .

На самом деле фраза "куда я дел мою шляпу!.." кажется мне куда более естественной, чем фраза "куда я дел свою шляпу!.." -- особенно если учесть, что "куда я дел" и "мою шляпу" разнесены интонационно (просто представьте себе, как вы её произносите сразу по обнаружении пропажи -- с особенным напором на слово "куда"). Во второй фразе присутствует какое-то дополнительное значение, совершенно лишнее. Будто бы я куда-то дел не просто так некоторую точно известную шляпу (которая, по случаю, является ещё и моей), а, главное, свою собственную шляпу! Можно подумать, шансы занести куда-то собственную шляпу выше, чем не собственную. Оно, конечно, так, да только кто об этом будет вспоминать, восклицая!

Так что правила "вместо (я, мой) говорить (я, свой)" не существует -- здесь существует только сложная смесь значений и вариантов употребления. Хотя, конечно, есть правило "вместо (он, его) говорить (он, свой) во избежание двухсмысленности, потому что пара (он, его) означает (он, чей-нибудь чужой)".


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> I don't like iteration of "вы".
> I'd say: Я хотел исправить некоторые свои ошибки, но как вы знаете, когда нажмешь "Enter", уже нельзя изменить свои комментарии.



И да, я бы сказал здесь не "некоторые", а "кое-какие". 

"Я хотел бы исправить кое-какие свои ошибки, но, как вы знаете, когда нажмёшь 'Enter', уже нельзя изменить свои комментарии"


----------



## gvozd

*Морж*, я тут откопал кой-чего и решил запостить:d



> Брожу ли я вдоль улиц шумных,
> Вхожу ль во многолюдный храм,
> Сижу ль меж юношей безумных,
> * Я* предаюсь *моим* мечтам.


Это Пушкин, 1829 год.


----------



## Ptak

viesis said:


> I don't like "некоторые из моих ошибок", because in sounds awkward in Russian.


It sounds great to me.
And yes, "своих" would be much better in that context.


----------



## NiNulla

gvozd said:


> *Морж*, я тут откопал кой-чего и решил запостить:d
> 
> 
> Это Пушкин, 1829 год.



В художественном тексте звучит на месте, а живой речи часто придает некоторую архаичность.
Лично я бы вообще притяжательное местоимение в этом тексте опустила: "я бы хотел исправить несколько ошибок". Ведь не было такого задания - сделать подстрочный перевод? А живая речь гораздо проще и стремится к краткости.
Такое будет мое мнение по этому вопросу.


----------



## gvozd

NiNulla said:


> В художественном тексте звучит на месте, а живой речи часто придает некоторую архаичность.



Мысли вслух или авторитетное мнение?


----------



## NiNulla

gvozd said:


> Мысли вслух или авторитетное мнение?


Все, что я говорю, это есть мое частное мнение, а прислушиваться ли к нему, это личная свобода каждого. 
Мне не очень нравится быть авторитетом, честно говоря, мне нравится дискутировать и узнать мнения оппонентов, может быть, изменить мое собственное. Думаю, что язык - это живой организм и он меняется, поэтому мое мнение может меняться тоже. 
Вообще-то, я тут всего третий день и не разобралась пока что, кто у вас авторитет.  


Что касается притяжательных местоимений - замена "свой" на "мой" - это первое, что бросилось мне в глаза, когда мне самой пришлось столкнуться с английским. Mне кажется, английский - более конкретный язык, а русский - более абстрактный, поэтому, когда носитель русского начинает говорить по-английски, то он стремится к гиперкорректности - раз уже менять "свой" на "мой", то везде, и это, возможно невольно, переносится назад, в русский язык. Конечно, я утрирую немного.
Насчет Пушкина, это верно замечено, удачно приведенная цитата, которая дает пищу для размышлений.
Мне кажется, язык вообще, и русский огромный язык в частности, идет по пути сокращения лексики, стандартизации ее, замена прямых притяжаний на более универсальное "свой" - это часть этого процесса, мне кажется.


----------



## gvozd

NiNulla said:


> Мне не очень нравится быть авторитетом, честно говоря, мне нравится дискутировать и узнать мнения оппонентов, может быть, изменить мое собственное.



Мне просто не совсем понятно, вернее, совсем непонятно, каким образом самые ходовые местоимения могут придать речи статус архаичной. "Мой" - пока еще вполне современное русское слово. В отличие от "аз", "есмь".


----------



## NiNulla

gvozd said:


> Мне просто не совсем понятно, вернее, совсем непонятно, каким образом самые ходовые местоимения могут придать речи статус архаичной. "Мой" - пока еще вполне современное русское слово. В отличие от "аз", "есмь".


Не сами слова, а способ их употребления. 
Язык меняется, фразы, бывшие привычными двести лет назад, задевают слух. Я не перестала их понимать, но чувствую особенный колорит, пыль веков. В другой ситуации это "мой день", звучит современно, может быть, - многое зависит от контекста. 


Возврашаясь к нашим баранам, хочу сказать, что, на уровне анализа современного языка, мне показались убедительными реплики Експлорера, что касается исторического анализа, то мне версия о том, что со временем язык стремится к более абстрактному варианту и избавляется от дублетов, кажется логичной.


----------

